

Show HN: CreditBitcoins – High-volume Traders Can Buy Instantly on Credit - mhluska
https://www.creditbitcoins.co/

======
mhluska
I've added social buttons on a separate page for those that like the project
but don't want to make a purchase:
[https://www.creditbitcoins.co/share](https://www.creditbitcoins.co/share)

